# Fancy Schmancy Salmon



## disco (Aug 8, 2016)

We got some nice wild sockeye salmon steaks for less than my weight in gold. The problem with salmon steaks are the two belly edge pieces always over cook and are a pain to eat as there is so little meat and so many bones. I saw a method on America's Test Kitchen show where the prepared the salmon in a way that would get around this. I had to give it a try in the smoker.

I had three steaks. I started by pushing a very sharp knife in at the large vertebra bone and then carefully cutting under the bones to the end of the belly pieces.













Salmon 01.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






When I had done both belly pieces, I cut the bone strips out with kitchen shears.













Salmon 02.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






Then I carefully slid the knife between the skin and meat on one of the belly pieces and ran the knife along the skin and removed it.













Salmon 03.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






I curled the skinned belly piece up against the large piece of salmon.













Salmon 04.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






I wrapped the unskinned belly piece over the skinned to make a disc shape.













Salmon 05.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






I tied some butcher string around each steak to keep their shape.













Salmon 06.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






Smokin Al had sung the praises of putting butter on salmon while it smokes. I am always willing to steal  borrow good ideas from experts like Al. However, if you are putting butter on your salmon, why not make it a compound butter?

I mixed 5 ml (1 teaspoon) of garlic powder, 2 ml (1/2 teaspoon) ground pepper and 1 ml (1/4 teaspoon) dry mustard into 25 ml (2 tablespoon) cold butter.













Salmon 07.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016


















Salmon 08.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






I formed the butter into 3 discs and put them in the fridge to chill while I fired up the pellet grill to 350 F.

I rubbed the salmon steaks with olive oil.













Salmon 10.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






I put the salmon in the smoker and a disc of butter on each steak.













Salmon 11.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






I smoked the salmon for about 20 minutes to an internal temperature of 135 F. I know you're supposed to cook salmon to 125 F so there is some translucence in the middle. We like 135 F get over it.

I took the steaks out and used a pair of needle nose pliers I had washed well to grip the large vertebra bone. I wiggled it a bit and pulled the bone out. This takes a lot of the central bones out of the steak.













Salmon 12.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016


















Salmon 13.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






Cut the string and remove. Serve.

The finished product.













Salmon 14.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






We served them with a Summer Potatoes (I will post these next) and coleslaw.













Salmon 15.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






The Verdict

First, the cutting technique made it so the salmon was perfectly cooked all the way through. Also, there were practically no bones. It is a great way to cook and serve a steak.

Second, Al was right (as usual) about the butter on the salmon. It gave it great moisture and made a wonderful sauce on top of the salmon. The garlic, pepper and mustard are a seasoning I use often on salmon and went even better when melted in with the butter. 

This is my new go to method for salmon steaks.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2016)

That looks Awesome, Disco!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I could easily help you devour that stuff.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And I love Butter on a lot of things, especially Fish & Popcorn!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## b-one (Aug 8, 2016)

That's why I don't like fish it's too much work! Yours looks great!:biggrin:


----------



## disco (Aug 8, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Awesome, Disco!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are too kind, Bear. I stole  borrowed two ideas to do this. However, I humbly accept the point with thanks.


b-one said:


> That's why I don't like fish it's too much work! Yours looks great!


It only took a couple of minutes. About the same length of time to trim a rack of ribs! Give it a try!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 8, 2016)

Beautiful meal Disco.


----------



## disco (Aug 8, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Beautiful meal Disco.


Thanks, Adam!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 8, 2016)

Schmanchy indeed Disco. That's a creative technique.

I was asking not long ago about a great salmon recipe (not smoked, but grilled/baked/fried/poached.).

The butter disc idea (herb butter) will probably make such dish great.

I don't buy salmon steaks often but those "reconstructed" steaks look great.


----------



## disco (Aug 8, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> Schmanchy indeed Disco. That's a creative technique.
> 
> I was asking not long ago about a great salmon recipe (not smoked, but grilled/baked/fried/poached.).
> 
> ...


Thanks, atomic. They really are superior to regular salmon steaks. I thought about using a tarragon/dill butter but stuck with a familiar spice blend to check out the method over the spice blend.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 8, 2016)

Disco you never cease to amaze us! Points!


----------



## disco (Aug 8, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Disco you never cease to amaze us! Points!


Har, Case! Thanks for the points but She Who Must Be Obeyed doesn't use the word amaze.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 9, 2016)

Great job Disco!

The whole meal looks delicious!

Point!

Al


----------



## disco (Aug 9, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Great job Disco!
> 
> The whole meal looks delicious!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Al. Your salmon was a major inspiration.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2016)

Nice lookin' plate. I am not a huge fan of salmon, usually only eaten Raw on Sushi, but sure have cooked a ton. The Bone in most meat adds to the flavor but not sure you gained a lot leaving the Spine. I have done this technique in a restaurant and just removed all the bones. No fussing around later with pliers. Your thought was correct. Fresh, Lemon, Tarragon, Dill, Chives and/or Thyme, are all great additions to the butter. Keep up the good work...JJ


----------



## disco (Aug 9, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice lookin' plate. I am not a huge fan of salmon, usually only eaten Raw on Sushi, but sure have cooked a ton. The Bone in most meat adds to the flavor but not sure you gained a lot leaving the Spine. I have done this technique in a restaurant and just removed all the bones. No fussing around later with pliers. Your thought was correct. Fresh, Lemon, Tarragon, Dill, Chives and/or Thyme, are all great additions to the butter. Keep up the good work...JJ


Thanks, Jimmy. I will try taking the bones out first but I am a little concerned with how well it will hold together.

Disco


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2016)

Disco said:


> Thanks, Jimmy. I will try taking the bones out first but I am a little concerned with how well it will hold together.
> 
> Disco


The Spine is the Easy part. You did well with the Ribs and Skin. You game Up the ribs from the belly. Start at the spine and work Down, both sides, along the rib cage. Now, whether you want to fuss with tweezers and the 1-2 Pin Bones, is up to you. The skin and string holds it together. You will be fine...JJ


----------



## gary s (Aug 9, 2016)

Man that looks good, been on a Salmon kick lately  Very Tasty looking  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Those Salmon are hard to catch around East Texas  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## cmayna (Aug 9, 2016)

Disco,  Very yummy looking.

I did a similar recipe a couple years ago but with some filets.  Of course now I can't find the recipe.  Go figure!   Maybe when I go fishing this weekend, I'll process the fish into some steaks.  I like the tainted butter idea.  Awesome pics.   Points!   Oh and what temp was your smoker running at to reach an IT of 135 in 20 minutes?  Use Alder?


----------



## tropics (Aug 9, 2016)

Disco Looks good but I like my Salmon cold smoked

Richie


----------



## disco (Aug 10, 2016)

gary s said:


> Man that looks good, been on a Salmon kick lately  Very Tasty looking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Har, that would require a long line alright! Thanks for the point, Gary.


cmayna said:


> Disco,  Very yummy looking.
> 
> I did a similar recipe a couple years ago but with some filets.  Of course now I can't find the recipe.  Go figure!   Maybe when I go fishing this weekend, I'll process the fish into some steaks.  I like the tainted butter idea.  Awesome pics.   Points!   Oh and what temp was your smoker running at to reach an IT of 135 in 20 minutes?  Use Alder?


I used apple wood and smoked at 375 F. I also cooked it over the heat plate so there was some direct heat. Thanks for the points and kind words.


tropics said:


> Disco Looks good but I like my Salmon cold smoked
> 
> Richie


I like that cold smoked salmon too, Richie but hot smoked makes a nice quick meal! Thanks for looking in.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 14, 2016)

Awesome Disco !  I'll have to try this the next time we have salmon !   Thumbs Up


----------



## disco (Aug 8, 2016)

We got some nice wild sockeye salmon steaks for less than my weight in gold. The problem with salmon steaks are the two belly edge pieces always over cook and are a pain to eat as there is so little meat and so many bones. I saw a method on America's Test Kitchen show where the prepared the salmon in a way that would get around this. I had to give it a try in the smoker.

I had three steaks. I started by pushing a very sharp knife in at the large vertebra bone and then carefully cutting under the bones to the end of the belly pieces.













Salmon 01.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






When I had done both belly pieces, I cut the bone strips out with kitchen shears.













Salmon 02.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






Then I carefully slid the knife between the skin and meat on one of the belly pieces and ran the knife along the skin and removed it.













Salmon 03.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






I curled the skinned belly piece up against the large piece of salmon.













Salmon 04.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






I wrapped the unskinned belly piece over the skinned to make a disc shape.













Salmon 05.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






I tied some butcher string around each steak to keep their shape.













Salmon 06.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






Smokin Al had sung the praises of putting butter on salmon while it smokes. I am always willing to steal  borrow good ideas from experts like Al. However, if you are putting butter on your salmon, why not make it a compound butter?

I mixed 5 ml (1 teaspoon) of garlic powder, 2 ml (1/2 teaspoon) ground pepper and 1 ml (1/4 teaspoon) dry mustard into 25 ml (2 tablespoon) cold butter.













Salmon 07.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016


















Salmon 08.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






I formed the butter into 3 discs and put them in the fridge to chill while I fired up the pellet grill to 350 F.

I rubbed the salmon steaks with olive oil.













Salmon 10.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






I put the salmon in the smoker and a disc of butter on each steak.













Salmon 11.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






I smoked the salmon for about 20 minutes to an internal temperature of 135 F. I know you're supposed to cook salmon to 125 F so there is some translucence in the middle. We like 135 F get over it.

I took the steaks out and used a pair of needle nose pliers I had washed well to grip the large vertebra bone. I wiggled it a bit and pulled the bone out. This takes a lot of the central bones out of the steak.













Salmon 12.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016


















Salmon 13.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






Cut the string and remove. Serve.

The finished product.













Salmon 14.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






We served them with a Summer Potatoes (I will post these next) and coleslaw.













Salmon 15.jpg



__ disco
__ Aug 8, 2016






The Verdict

First, the cutting technique made it so the salmon was perfectly cooked all the way through. Also, there were practically no bones. It is a great way to cook and serve a steak.

Second, Al was right (as usual) about the butter on the salmon. It gave it great moisture and made a wonderful sauce on top of the salmon. The garlic, pepper and mustard are a seasoning I use often on salmon and went even better when melted in with the butter. 

This is my new go to method for salmon steaks.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2016)

That looks Awesome, Disco!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I could easily help you devour that stuff.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And I love Butter on a lot of things, especially Fish & Popcorn!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## b-one (Aug 8, 2016)

That's why I don't like fish it's too much work! Yours looks great!:biggrin:


----------



## disco (Aug 8, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Awesome, Disco!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are too kind, Bear. I stole  borrowed two ideas to do this. However, I humbly accept the point with thanks.


b-one said:


> That's why I don't like fish it's too much work! Yours looks great!


It only took a couple of minutes. About the same length of time to trim a rack of ribs! Give it a try!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 8, 2016)

Beautiful meal Disco.


----------



## disco (Aug 8, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Beautiful meal Disco.


Thanks, Adam!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 8, 2016)

Schmanchy indeed Disco. That's a creative technique.

I was asking not long ago about a great salmon recipe (not smoked, but grilled/baked/fried/poached.).

The butter disc idea (herb butter) will probably make such dish great.

I don't buy salmon steaks often but those "reconstructed" steaks look great.


----------



## disco (Aug 8, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> Schmanchy indeed Disco. That's a creative technique.
> 
> I was asking not long ago about a great salmon recipe (not smoked, but grilled/baked/fried/poached.).
> 
> ...


Thanks, atomic. They really are superior to regular salmon steaks. I thought about using a tarragon/dill butter but stuck with a familiar spice blend to check out the method over the spice blend.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 8, 2016)

Disco you never cease to amaze us! Points!


----------



## disco (Aug 8, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Disco you never cease to amaze us! Points!


Har, Case! Thanks for the points but She Who Must Be Obeyed doesn't use the word amaze.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 9, 2016)

Great job Disco!

The whole meal looks delicious!

Point!

Al


----------



## disco (Aug 9, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Great job Disco!
> 
> The whole meal looks delicious!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Al. Your salmon was a major inspiration.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2016)

Nice lookin' plate. I am not a huge fan of salmon, usually only eaten Raw on Sushi, but sure have cooked a ton. The Bone in most meat adds to the flavor but not sure you gained a lot leaving the Spine. I have done this technique in a restaurant and just removed all the bones. No fussing around later with pliers. Your thought was correct. Fresh, Lemon, Tarragon, Dill, Chives and/or Thyme, are all great additions to the butter. Keep up the good work...JJ


----------



## disco (Aug 9, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice lookin' plate. I am not a huge fan of salmon, usually only eaten Raw on Sushi, but sure have cooked a ton. The Bone in most meat adds to the flavor but not sure you gained a lot leaving the Spine. I have done this technique in a restaurant and just removed all the bones. No fussing around later with pliers. Your thought was correct. Fresh, Lemon, Tarragon, Dill, Chives and/or Thyme, are all great additions to the butter. Keep up the good work...JJ


Thanks, Jimmy. I will try taking the bones out first but I am a little concerned with how well it will hold together.

Disco


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2016)

Disco said:


> Thanks, Jimmy. I will try taking the bones out first but I am a little concerned with how well it will hold together.
> 
> Disco


The Spine is the Easy part. You did well with the Ribs and Skin. You game Up the ribs from the belly. Start at the spine and work Down, both sides, along the rib cage. Now, whether you want to fuss with tweezers and the 1-2 Pin Bones, is up to you. The skin and string holds it together. You will be fine...JJ


----------



## gary s (Aug 9, 2016)

Man that looks good, been on a Salmon kick lately  Very Tasty looking  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Those Salmon are hard to catch around East Texas  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## cmayna (Aug 9, 2016)

Disco,  Very yummy looking.

I did a similar recipe a couple years ago but with some filets.  Of course now I can't find the recipe.  Go figure!   Maybe when I go fishing this weekend, I'll process the fish into some steaks.  I like the tainted butter idea.  Awesome pics.   Points!   Oh and what temp was your smoker running at to reach an IT of 135 in 20 minutes?  Use Alder?


----------



## tropics (Aug 9, 2016)

Disco Looks good but I like my Salmon cold smoked

Richie


----------



## disco (Aug 10, 2016)

gary s said:


> Man that looks good, been on a Salmon kick lately  Very Tasty looking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Har, that would require a long line alright! Thanks for the point, Gary.


cmayna said:


> Disco,  Very yummy looking.
> 
> I did a similar recipe a couple years ago but with some filets.  Of course now I can't find the recipe.  Go figure!   Maybe when I go fishing this weekend, I'll process the fish into some steaks.  I like the tainted butter idea.  Awesome pics.   Points!   Oh and what temp was your smoker running at to reach an IT of 135 in 20 minutes?  Use Alder?


I used apple wood and smoked at 375 F. I also cooked it over the heat plate so there was some direct heat. Thanks for the points and kind words.


tropics said:


> Disco Looks good but I like my Salmon cold smoked
> 
> Richie


I like that cold smoked salmon too, Richie but hot smoked makes a nice quick meal! Thanks for looking in.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 14, 2016)

Awesome Disco !  I'll have to try this the next time we have salmon !   Thumbs Up


----------

